# A Little Bit of Fins and Flare



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

So. After Contemplating making a journal for a while, I have decided to make one! First of meet my fish:

*Apollo*:

He is my "Special Needs" Fish. (No Offense anyone) He is extremely sensitive to anything. He has had chronic SBD and Fin rot since I got him :-? It's slowly going away but has still taken forever to go away. Currently resides in a 2.5gal minibow. 

*Scarlet*:

She is my sweet VT rescue, almost 3 now and has never gotten sick since I have had her! (Crosses Fingers) Stays in a 3 gal hex tank.

*Azir*:

One of my newest editions. He currently resides in a 10gal community tank with guppies.

*Festus*:
Will add pictures later since for some reason they didn't send :| He is my most successful rescue from walmart, CT bi colored male who has stole my heart! He is currently in a 1 gallon QT for treatment of slight ammonia burns, not to worry I clean it 100% every day until I can afford another tank!

*Cleopatra* (Cleo):
My newest little girl! I just got her about 2 days ago from petsmart! She is just a little yellow grizzle VT! Will add a photo when I get home from school :lol: She currently resides in a 2.5gal minibow.

*Boy*:

Well he is not named yet... He is my newest edition in my 10gal soon to be another community tank. Since I got him 2 days ago he has been really stressed out, but he is slowly adapting to his new enviroment! 

(I am a clown fish....)

And my dog Ella when I was taking pictures:


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I like your journal name! Your fish and pup are all so cute. I hope you have fun writing it!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww thanks! I sure will! 
So for the past few days I have been extremely sick and my allergies aren't helping.... So I haven't done much other than sleep. I will upload the pics as soon as possible! 
Update:
Yesterday I went to check in on my fish and Cleo finally flared for me! What a cutie she is! ^^
Nothing has really happened with any of the other fish except my new boy who I think im going to name Midas as he is coloring up to a gold color! He made a bubble nest yesterday but quickly gave up. (Ill see if it's there and take a picture!) He is not stressed anymore! I'm so glad of that!


----------

